

'The Rust Programming Language' E-book - opusdie
http://killercup.github.io/trpl-ebook/

======
kozukumi
Now Rust is 1.0 does anyone have a feature complete syntax highlight file for
Sublime Text 3? (and a build system would be nice also!)

